# Eurest and compass group



## Chefworks79boy (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey all,

Just curious if any of you have worked for Eurest under the compass group umbrella and what type of hiring process is involved. Background check, drug screen, length of time to complete the interview and process? Any info is greatly appreciated! 

Cheer!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Didn't have to do a drug test, but that may vary depending on the type of place you would be working at, or the client. My hiring process took quite a while though.


----------



## E. Dennis van Rumund (Dec 2, 2017)

Chefworks79boy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just curious if any of you have worked for Eurest under the compass group umbrella and what type of hiring process is involved. Background check, drug screen, length of time to complete the interview and process? Any info is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Cheer!


Eurest can move quickly depending on the need. Morrison was longer, which took a month or more and had me fly out to Altlanta for new hire orientation for a week. My time with Eurest wasn't good as Morrison believes in Reverse Pyramid Leadership rather than the Eurest's old style. Abuse of staff was normal operating procedure despite their rhetoric, IMO.


----------



## Chefworks79boy (Sep 8, 2018)

pete said:


> Didn't have to do a drug test, but that may vary depending on the type of place you would be working at, or the client. My hiring process took quite a while though.


Appreciated. I will be working for Wells Fargo. Hopefully!


----------



## jonnyhotcakes (Jun 16, 2011)

You'll most likely have to do a skills practical and a written test. Fairly easy stuff.


----------



## Chefworks79boy (Sep 8, 2018)

jonnyhotcakes said:


> You'll most likely have to do a skills practical and a written test. Fairly easy stuff.


Did the skills test and face to face interview already and things are looking like they're heading in the right direction. Just curious of the timeline for background check and drug screen, etc... thanks in advance.


----------



## Chefworks79boy (Sep 8, 2018)

pete said:


> Didn't have to do a drug test, but that may vary depending on the type of place you would be working at, or the client. My hiring process took quite a while though.


What company did you manage with Eurest?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I run the cafe at a smaller account in Wisconsin-rather not actually name it.


----------



## Chefworks79boy (Sep 8, 2018)

Cool man. Thanks for the info! Hoping to hear news ASAP.


----------

